# lets see those funky faces!!!



## HappyAppy (Jul 20, 2008)

Boo has a bald face. I am not sure if it is "funky", lol, but here it is:


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww its cute!!
i love it!!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol they arnt really "funky", i just said that cuz it went well with faces!!
lol i think their beautiful!!


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

I used to ride an OTTB named Timmie. His blaze looked like a broken arrow. Or a monster, depending on how you look at it, haha.


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

its kinda hard to see cause his forelock is in the way but he has spots


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ooh, ooh!! Maia has the most symmetrical star, stripe and snip I've ever seen!!

















OOH! And I had a closer look at her today.... she has dark brown stripes on her forehead, around her ears and down under her forelock! Like Zebra striping... she certainly has all the other dun factors, she has a dorsal stripe, striping on the legs and wither, and now there's some on her head!! I'll have to see if I can get a picture of it!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

oooh wow!! id love to see the picture once u do get it!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL heres my two-bits worth!!!

Delta









And heres Flame her foal who died..Awww


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awwww how cute!!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

Rio, Timmie's blaze looks like a train's horn..i forgot what it was called, but it makes the 'wooot woooot!' sound haha!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

My old horse, Sadie, had one eye!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have just realised that I don't have actual pictures of my mares face without her forelock in the way :shock: the only ones I have are of her as a filly, only a few days old :shock: 

Her blaze:








and her block dot on her noze:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL I don't really have any, but these are all cute!  I really like the broken arrow one on Timmie, very cool.


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is Misty showing off her nose splodge 


















And her pink lower lip 









And my sisters horsies tush freckles  (Not face but funky, lol)


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

haha i love it!!
u could also put some silly pics up of ur horses!!
like i have this one:]








lol Jiffs always messing around with is mouth in some way!! 
his lips are never really closed...he lets his bottom lip hang down a little bit! i think its really cute!


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

The one on the left is the older brother George, Kooter on the right.










George's blaze is pretty even:










Kooter's is quite wiggly :lol:


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww!! the look so much alike!!!!!!!!! 
how cute!!!


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

jiffers328 said:


> awww!! the look so much alike!!!!!!!!!
> how cute!!!


With fly masks on I have to look for the one with the white socks to be sure I've got the right horse. :lol:


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Awww!!! I love those birds on George's back!! 

And all of these horses are so cute!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

aww lol how cute!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Here is Twister's cute little pink nose!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww Twisters soo cute!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's Spider's scarred face and his cute pink snip!











Sorry about the decorations! It was just something fun I did.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Chava looking mean, lol.[/img]


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

heh... they're not quite funky... but these are some of the pretty boys at the local stable. The pictures were taken at least a year ago.




























And this... is Mozart. You'll hopefully be seeing a ton more pictures of him. He's my fave horse (besides Winning Colors), and if I could buy one horse at these stables, it'd be him.





































And this is gross me in the pictures. It was taken spring of 2007...


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww u look cute with him!!1 he is a pretty boy!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

The top part of Jubilee's blaze looks like a crescent moon!


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Here is a picture of sassyfras's crescent moon mark.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

this is my sisters Quarter horse that she used ro do reining on

















--thats my arm in the background haha


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

I had to post a couple of Daisy our muttwiller... She is a grinner.. the friendlist dog you ever met, but people are scared of her grin


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Jiffers! He really is a beauty. I've never ridden him though, but I've seen him BEING ridden... and he looks like a dream. A bit strong... but a dream. When I head out there I'll try and get some pictures of him after I've groomed him.


----------



## Rowansgirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's some fun pictures of my boy Rowan and his cool face markings. He is such a character, I have waaaay too many pictures of him...lol!

Man this thing is heavy...what are you looking at??









Something's SCARY!!!









Itchy!









Hey there, gorgeous!









Feed me. Now.









That feels GOOD!!


----------

